# 

## brencik

Witam!

W zeszłym roku nabyłem wraz z małżonką działkę o powierzchni równej 10 a (1000 m2). Geometria, przybliżone wymiary i orientacja w załączniku. Północ oczywiście skierowana na północ, jak to na mapkach  :smile: 

Jesteśmy obecnie na etapie wyboru koncepcji projektu domu jednorodzinnego.
Niestety wszelkie gotowce odpadają, no chyba że da się jeszcze w gąszczu tysięcy gotowych, masakrycznych rozwiązań pseudoarchitektonicznych, powstałych w większości metodą Pana Copypaste`a, wybrać coś co da się rozsądnie zaadaptować do działki i naszych potrzeb i wymagań.
Trzeba będzie też zmienić WZ.

Wymagania wstępne są następujące:
- parterowy
- pow. użytkowa max. ok. 130 - 140 m2
- dach skośny (czterospadowy?, WZ nie dopuszczają płaskiego, może da się to zmienić)
- energooszczędny (pasywny?)
- płyta fundamentowa
- ogrzewanie prąd (kable grzejne, być może PC?, brak gazu w okolicy)
- garaż jedno - lub dwustanowiskowy (dostawiany) z przejściem do części mieszkalnej

Planowane pomieszczenia:
- kuchnia
- jadalnia
- salon
połączone w jedną funkcjonalną całość
- sypialnia + garderoba
- pokój dziecięcy x 2
- pokój dodatkowy (gabinet)
- łazienka
- ubikacja
- pomieszczenie techniczne wraz z mini warsztatem
- pralnia/suszarnia
- spiżarka?
- garaż wraz z pomieszczeniem magazynowo - gospodarczo - technicznym
- wiatrołap


Proponowane usytuowanie, przybliżone wymiary budynku na działce w załączniku.
Czarny pogrubiony to obrys granicy działki, zielony linia zabudowy, czerwony bryła budynku wraz z garażem i niebieski taras.

Oczywiście są to póki co pierwsze przymiarki, ale od czegoś trzeba zacząć. W kolejnych postach postaram się wrzucić proponowane rozplanowanie układu pomieszczeń w domu.

Póki co czekam na odzew w postaci podpowiedzi, rad i krytyki (konstruktywnej)

----------


## Elfir

a dlaczego pionowo a nie poziomo dom?

----------


## brencik

> a dlaczego pionowo a nie poziomo dom?


WZ.
Obecnie szerokość zabudowy 16 m, w planie mam już 18 m na moich rysunkach. Nie sądzę że da radę zwiększyć do 24 m.
Powierzchnia zabudowy też w WZ jest 200 m2, potrzebuję około 250 m2  :cry: 

No i na dodatek ściana północna, która ma być bez okien, dziwnie by wyglądała przy szerokości kilkunastu m. Trudno też zagospodarować we wnętrzu logicznie pomieszczenia w tym wypadku, jakiś pokój musiałby być bez okna  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Jeżeli masz takie wymagania co do pomieszczeń w domu tak jak piszesz zabudowa pewnie będzie w okolicach 250m2, no chyba że chcesz pokoje po 10m2 to i 4 sypialnie się upchnie na 200m2 zabudowy.
Ja projektu też szukałem kilka miesięcy i w końcu się udało.
Oczywiście że najlepiej jest robić wszystko od nowa ale koszty raz, zawsze coś wyjdzie w trakcie budowy do poprawki dwa, trzy tylko sprawdzony architekt - ile tutaj na forum jest ludzi którzy robili indywidualny i później się okazało że sporo elementów było źle policzonych co trwało bardzo długo - to wszystko zależy od bardzo wielu czynników.

Powodzenia

----------


## brencik

Pokoje planuję około 12-15 m2, mniej to już typowe klitki.
Powierzchnia wyjdzie około 250 m2 gdyż nie chcę piętrowego, to już w zasadzie przesądzone.
Mam kilku architektów na oku, także z polecenia.

----------


## Elfir

Gdybym była na twoim miejscu celowałabym coś w tym kierunku:


Żeby odciążyć nieco sypialnie dzieci, można szafy na rzadziej używane rzeczy (plecaki) i zabawki (np. używane wspólnie, jak gry planszowe) zrobić w ciągu korytarza (mogą mieć np. 40 cm głębokości)

----------


## brencik

> Gdybym była na twoim miejscu celowałabym coś w tym kierunku:


Chyba proporcje wymiarów się troszkę rozjechały  :ohmy: 

U mnie po rozpatrzeniu wielu różnych wariantów stanęło na koncepcji następującej:



gdzie:

1 - pokój dziecięcy
2 - garderoba
3 - sypialnia
4 - pokój dziecięcy
5 - łazienka
6 - pralnia/suszarnia
7 - pokój (gabinet)
8 - WC
9 - spiżarka/schowek
10 - pomieszczenie techniczno - warsztatowe
11 - pokój dzienny zwany przez Januszy salonem
12 - jadalnia
13 - kuchnia
14 - wiatrołap
15 - garaż
16, 17 - pomieszczenia magazynowo - gospodarczo - techniczno -warsztatowe

----------


## Elfir

mój rysunek to szybki schemat w paincie a nie projekt.

Kuchnia z bezpośrednim oknem na południe może być nieprzyjemna w użytkowaniu latem.

----------


## brencik

> mój rysunek to szybki schemat w paincie a nie projekt.
> 
> Kuchnia z bezpośrednim oknem na południe może być nieprzyjemna w użytkowaniu latem.


Mój nawet nie jest w paincie a jednak udało mi się zachować proporcje realnych wymiarów nie tworząc "tramwaju"  :jaw drop: 
No i nigdzie nie pisałem że to projekt. To tylko "Wstępne założenia koncepcyjne do planowanego projektu domu jednorodzinnego"  :yes: 

Na twoim rysunku kuchnia też jest od południa i w tej konfiguracji działki niestety inaczej się praktycznie nie da.

Kombinuję jeszcze nad położeniem poziomym budynku.

----------


## brencik

Założyłem pokrewny temat dotyczący systemu ogrzewania http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...0-m2&p=7617175

----------


## MhUser

zrób tak:
https://ibb.co/eBWKi7
https://ibb.co/ee7s37





można zmniejszyć sypialnie o 0,5 metra każdą i zwiększyć salon o 2 metry  :smile:

----------


## brencik

Póki co mam w WZ szerokość zabudowy 16 m (co mam nadzieję uda się zmienić, tu by trzeba było pewnie do około 24 m) i garaż chciałbym odizolowany od budynku (dostawiony).
No i gdzie wejście?

----------


## MhUser

rzeczywiście nie ma wejścia  :smile: 
dlaczego 'dostawiony' garaż i co to ma oznaczać?
Jeśli cie stać to zrób garaż w piwnicy, będzie miejsce na wejście  :smile:  oraz zmieścisz się w 16 metrach zachowując dłuższą elewację w stronę słońca.

----------


## brencik

Dostawiony = nie w bryle, odizolowany od budynku. Oczywiście nieogrzewany.
Piwnicy nie planuje, a tym bardziej robienia jej specjalnie do garażu. To ma być dom prosty, bez zbędnych udziwnień = stosunkowo tani w budowie i energooszczędny.

----------


## MhUser

https://images83.fotosik.pl/997/22e53a2052751b59.png

----------


## brencik

Dzisiaj przypadkowo zona przeglądając katalog Lipińskich zwróciła uwagę na https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/arosa-ii

Czy można ten projekt w miarę bezboleśnie zaadaptować do koncepcji przedstawionej przeze mnie?
https://lipinscy.pl/dopuszczalne-zmiany

----------


## brencik

Niestety adaptacja takiego budynku wychodzi drożej niż zrobienie projektu indywidualnego od zera.

----------


## Szymano

Bezboleśnie się nie da, takie poprawki zawsze generują koszty. Zgadzam się z berencikiem

----------


## brencik

Projekt będzie indywidualny. Mam już zmianę WZ na szerokość zabudowy 20m i powierzchnię zabudowy 250m2.
Myśle nad płaskim dachem, ew. tylko nad garażem, ale to też wymaga kolejnej zmiany WZ

----------


## brencik

> tylko sprawdzony architekt 
> Powodzenia


Projekt będzie robiła Pani Iza z https://biuroprojektow.pl/

----------


## brencik

Projekt na obecnym etapie:

----------


## khira

Chętnie bym zobaczyła co na projekcie, ale niestety nie udało mi się powiększyć / otworzyć.

----------


## brencik

Niestety nie idzie inaczej załączyć zdjęcia...
Forum tego nie ogarnia

----------


## khira

Dobra, po desperackich próbach zobaczenia czegokolwiek tu są moje uwagi:
1. nie ma rozrysowanych szaf w pokojach dzieci, weźcie to pod uwagę*przy planowaniu.
2. W sypialni przez tą*szafę będzie bardzo ciasno (chyba, że to rozrysowane łóżko ma 2m szerokości i je zmniejszycie), ja bym kombinowała z wejściem do garderoby z sypialni, zamiast tej szafy

----------


## brencik

W pokojach dziecięcych już wiem co gdzie będzie stało.
Sypialnia też, łóżko 160-180cm.

----------


## brencik



----------


## brencik



----------


## Aydin

Bardzo podobne założenia do moich.
https://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-d...g2-energo-plus
(z małymi zmianami).

Prosta bryła, dach 2-spadowy, garaż z płaskim dachem. Nieco inne ułożenie garażu i wejścia no i cały budynek względem stron świata, ale czytam, że też rozważasz 100% prądem. Przy dobrych materiałach i solidnym wykonaniu myślę, że nie będzie drogie w eksploatacji. Zwłaszcza przy posiadaniu PV, to już w ogóle bajka.

No i tak jak ja o budowie myślisz już teraz, a startujesz za 2 lata  :smile: )

----------


## brencik

Startuję w przyszlym roku.

----------


## Aydin

To świetnie, będę mógł podglądać kolejną budowę przed rozpoczęciem swojej. Tym bardziej, że tak podobne założenia  :big grin: 
Będzie samorobiony?

Dobry pomysł z opisaniem swojego projektu i oczekiwań. Może czytelnicy FM dołożą swoje, często bardzo trafne, uwagi. Chyba zrobię tak samo, założę własny temat i może coś się z tego dobrego zdarzy  :big grin:

----------


## brencik

Sam nie będę budował. Oczywiście wiele rzeczy, instalacji itp zrobię sam.

----------


## brencik

Płyta fundamentowa wylana

----------


## brencik



----------

